# Hello, Watch design TRIBUTE from my watch company Egard



## ilanvfs (Aug 6, 2011)

Hello everyone,

don't know if you guys have seen my watch the Shade and Hunter and Adoro but this is a new design I am planning on making eventually based off of the new miyota 9100 movement entitled the Tribute. I don't know if I can physically build it exactly as the reference but maybe I can get it pretty close. Theres a lot of pieces on the dial so I need to see . I would build it with sapphire crystal top and AR coating with a sapphire crystal exhibition back probably 10 to 20 ATM.


----------



## J.Prime (Oct 21, 2009)

I love it!! Good luck with the actual build. The crown guard is the only thing that worries me. I love the look but fear an eventual puncture wound!!


----------



## CADstraps (Nov 3, 2011)

Very cool - these renderings are really well done. This design has Welder written all over it, but that is not to say I think you have borrowed or stolen any design elements. All the depth on the dial is really neat - I like it quite a bit, but I think there is too much unused space around the edges - is this supposed to be some 55mm monstrosity? The handset for reading the time looks way too small, to an almost silly capacity. I would play with the depths a bit so that the hour hand can reach the centre marks of the subdials, and the minute/second hands can sneak up to inner edges of the roman numerals. 

I like the all black case best, but if I has to choose from these colour options it would be blue, although I think a lime green would look sharp.


----------



## Patman (Apr 20, 2010)

Really digging all the layers within the dial.


----------



## ilanvfs (Aug 6, 2011)

I agree 100% with the hands. It was designed this way because structurally it was easier but it makes no sense from a functional point of view so I am going back to the design to make it work. Yes it is meant to be an enormous watch . They may not be my favorite but in the end of the day they sell. I already have rendered variations of a green one and yellow one but as you said I think the design still needs adjustment.

Thanks for the great feedback


----------



## ilanvfs (Aug 6, 2011)

Here is an update


----------



## Otto Phan (May 26, 2008)

Love it. Very cool design. love all the different elevations. Is the crown guard gone? If so, I think its a good move. This watch has a really cool modern, architectural thing and IMO, I think the crown guard clashed a bit with it. I would say with all the things happening inside the watch case, a cleaner outside blends better. 

One other question, can a date window happen on such a watch? If not, maybe lose the month sub-dial and go with a day sub-dial there? Again, really, really nice design.


----------



## ilanvfs (Aug 6, 2011)

Hey

The crown guard is gone. I think it's cleaner and nicer as well. Also at the size this watch is going to be it would dig in to people's wrists. Unfortunately I built the dial around miyota's new cal 9100 movement so I am pretty stuck with the limitations of the movement. I tried to get a hold of the movement but they won't sell it to me yet lol. Hopefully sometime by next year I can get some. I don't even know what pricing will be like on those badboys.


----------



## keto9 (Dec 13, 2010)

I love the updated design. I think the crown guard was .... unnecessary? I would go so far as to say that the 2 o'clock crown, _if not both crowns,_ could be made lower profile and less....industrial? Not fond of the assembly or appendage that links the 2 crowns.

The dial, however, is _almost perfect. _Is it possible to colour the date wheel, to have the background black (dial colour) and the font (indicators colour)? The white background really stands out a touch too much against the black. Please, no matter what you do, please frame or at least bevel the date window, as you have done. Plain without border just looks....unfinished.


----------



## CADstraps (Nov 3, 2011)

I just fell quite heavily for the black cased w/green model. Love the new handset. I have the perfect strap planned out for it too. Not that your concept is bad, but as a strapmaker, I can do much better 

Agree with the comments about the date window. I know it's probaly another notable expense, but a black datewheel with green numbers (or red, blue - whatever the these is on that model) would really take the refinement of this offering up several notches. 


I like big watches, don't get me wrong, but 46mm big. The Flightdecks of this world do sell, yes, but I think you'd have a much wider audience underneath 50mm.


----------



## ilanvfs (Aug 6, 2011)

Hello,

It seems like everyone is always against a white date wheel on a black dial. I personally don't mind it. I am keeping it on my Hunter model but I suppose for this one I will change it to black. I was thinking the other day of toning this down to a 48mm. I want to keep costs a little lower as I want to sell this watch for a reasonable amount. I'll work some redesigns today and post them. Thanks for the great feedback


----------



## CFI care (Jul 31, 2011)

You just gotta love a watch that jumps out and shouts BUY ME


----------



## cobra007 (Jan 20, 2012)

Maybe its just me but I can't really see where exactly you're going to put the actual movement. The 3 layers seem to go all the way from top to bottom, leaving next to 0 space for the movement. It looks cool though, if you can really make it this way.


----------



## ilanvfs (Aug 6, 2011)

the case is going to be relatively thick once i do the measurements exact. Also the depth will most likely end up being slightly toned down. i have to play with it more. in the meantime i cant even get my hands on the movemebt


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

Damn. Now I will buy this when it comes out.


----------



## The Guvnah (Nov 9, 2011)

keto9 said:


> I love the updated design. I think the crown guard was .... unnecessary?


Agreed on that one.



keto9 said:


> I would go so far as to say that the 2 o'clock crown, _if not both crowns,_ could be made lower profile and less....industrial?


I quite like them, it's a very 'dimensional' dial and the depth of the crown milling reflects it quite well I think. Maybe instead of uniformly parallel castellations they could be milled in a shallow chevron form around the perimeter of the crowns picking up the angularity of the sub-dial form...?



keto9 said:


> Not fond of the assembly or appendage that links the 2 crowns.


Me neither unless................ it's the depth sensor!



keto9 said:


> The dial, however, is _almost perfect. _Is it possible to colour the date wheel, to have the background black (dial colour) and the font (indicators colour)? The white background really stands out a touch too much against the black.


+1 there.



CFI care said:


> You just gotta love a watch that jumps out and shouts BUY ME


It certainly does that and speaking of which; any ball park price yet Ivan?



ilanvfs said:


> the case is going to be relatively thick once i do the measurements exact. Also the depth will most likely end up being slightly toned down. i have to play with it more. in the meantime i cant even get my hands on the movemebt


Are you talking about the hrs/mins/secs hands? I can see how one could quickly run out of elevation with this deeply relieved dial, it's something I'm mulling over for my design which will probably face the same issue. My solution (and maybe yours) is to crank the hands upwards by introducing a 'double set' at appropriate points along their lengths to avoid collisions.
In fact with this dial I'd do it anyway and to hell with parallax error, cranked/offset hands would be the dog's danglers!


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

I would like to see some color to the stem of the top crown since it seems to be protruding the case somewhat.


----------



## ilanvfs (Aug 6, 2011)

Hey

Thanks for the unbelievably in depth and amazing response. I have put this model on hold for now to focus on making a chronograph. I think it's more practical at the moment since I couldn't get my hands on the movement.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Sorry to bump an old thread, but did this design ever go through?


----------



## ilanvfs (Aug 6, 2011)

never went through but will one day with some modifications to the design. The dial depth is too deep right now and I had a hard time getting my hands on the movement. Although it should be more accessible now.


----------



## bapackerfan (Jan 13, 2014)

This is quite an old thread. Just wondering if the Tribute is still in the works?


----------



## ilanvfs (Aug 6, 2011)

It is but delayed slightly until we can get all our other pieces ready and moving  Should happen eventually as we already figured out how we can make it.


----------



## cxk216 (Jul 22, 2014)

Impressive design and good use of a three pronged approach to achieve the 3D Egard! By the way, is the 6 o'clock sundial a 24 hour indicator?

Kuan


----------



## Dalsvzla (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi Ilan,


What about an update? Something in work or nothing to wait in the shrt future? I love this design.

Regards


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## The Guvnah (Nov 9, 2011)

That's quite a "watchscape" going on there, for some reason it's triggering mental pictures of ancient Roman amphi-theatres or maybe stalls circle, orchestra pit.



CADstraps said:


> I just fell quite heavily for the black cased w/green model. Love the new handset.
> 
> Agree with the comments about the date window. I know it's probaly another notable expense, but a black datewheel with green numbers (or red, blue - whatever the these is on that model) would really take the refinement of this offering up several notches.
> 
> I like big watches, don't get me wrong, but 46mm big. The Flightdecks of this world do sell, yes, but I think you'd have a much wider audience underneath 50mm.


+1 on all points raised by CADstraps, (I'm a sucker for a splash of green). As for the strap....



CADstraps said:


> ...I have the perfect strap planned out for it too. Not that your concept is bad, but as a strapmaker, I can do much better


 Prelininary 'sketches'? Post 'em up C.S. |>


----------



## ilanvfs (Aug 6, 2011)

We started designing it but have 2 more collections coming out in the next coming weeks. I plan on having this one done for early 2015.


----------



## Dalsvzla (Sep 1, 2014)

I like this tribute timepice a LOT please dont stop offering it on start next year.

These new collection that are you talking about will be offered in KS? 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

